# Crask Inn



## barge1914 (Nov 4, 2018)

Has anyone ever been allowed to stay overnight here. Or indeed at any pub between Lairg and Durness?


----------



## winks (Nov 4, 2018)

Smoo Cave Hotel from A N Other site. Food and/or drinks gets you free overnight, apparently.

58.563162, -4.71521

01971 511227

Cheers

H


----------



## Pete Rachel (Nov 4, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> Has anyone ever been allowed to stay overnight here. Or indeed at any pub between Lairg and Durness?



Hi Yes we booked a meal over the phone for our anniversary only pub for miles and asked if it was ok to park overnight..It was a yes and we stayed over on the little pub car park opposite.. Food all homemade and very tasty ..quite a quirky experience very entertaining.. Pub has been given over to the church served by the minister !!!!  Would go again.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks for the information. I'll add it to the Pub Stop POIs


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 5, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks for the information. I'll add it to the Pub Stop POIs




Chris, the 2 car parks, one in front of the pub and one opposite are very small


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes I did see this on Streetview. However given the remote location there's a reasonable chance of parking in the roadside layby ...


----------

